# Venetian Blinds



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hey All, i'm moving into a new apartment in 2 weeks and have been shopping for some accessories. Where can I get decent venetian blinds. I found really nice ones in IKEA but unfortunately the sizes don't match. I went to Danube Buildmart and the prices were insane. 

Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

saima1215 said:


> Hey All, i'm moving into a new apartment in 2 weeks and have been shopping for some accessories. Where can I get decent venetian blinds. I found really nice ones in IKEA but unfortunately the sizes don't match. I went to Danube Buildmart and the prices were insane.
> 
> Any recommendations would be appreciated.


Sedar on Diyafah St Satwa and near the car showrooms on SZR (in Time Square area) are very good but pricey. Dragon Mart may be the answer but can't recommend anyone there


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Definitely DRAGON MART!! I got my venetian blinds there. I'll be back in the marina tomorrow and can give you the name of the shop I purchased them from. They were great; although I had my own measurements with me they came out and took their own, just to be sure, then came back for the installation 2 days later, all for an excellent price.


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

please do let us all know, i need some as well. how much are we talking? I havent priced anything up, but need some before i get in trouble with the neighbours.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I was at dragon mart this weekend looking for some blinds but of course I left all my measurements at home so I only walked away with rug  Anyways I did get a card from one place, no prices but they seemed to have a wide variety of blinds. The shop is in the "main" corridor and is called Bestfull window tracery FZCO. 

Man some of those shops have the best names 

Also that rug really ties the room together hahaha


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the input I'll go take a look this weekend. DubaiATC - please let me know where you got yours from as well so I can compare. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll start the 3-hour drive back to the marina shortly, but in the meantime here are a few pics of what I got. I paid 1,200 Dhs, which included them coming out and measuring (even though I had my own measurements with me!) and then coming back for the install 2 days later. I am extremely happy with what I got, and I think the price was excellent!

Also, there are more windows that are covered by the blinds, but these are the only pics I have with me.

Will post the name and contact info of the company I used this afternoon.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

DubaiATC said:


> I'll start the 3-hour drive back to the marina shortly, but in the meantime here are a few pics of what I got. I paid 1,200 Dhs, which included them coming out and measuring (even though I had my own measurements with me!) and then coming back for the install 2 days later. I am extremely happy with what I got, and I think the price was excellent!
> 
> Also, there are more windows that are covered by the blinds, but these are the only pics I have with me.
> 
> Will post the name and contact info of the company I used this afternoon.


Wow awesome, those are exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Although I have a real dislike of blinds (must be from all those movies) there are some places (like the kitchen) where nothing else will do, so it looks as if I'll have to take the plunge. But how on earth does one clean them (especially the horizontal ones). In the past, the only way has been to take them down and do each blade at a time - is this the only way?


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> DubaiATC - please let me know where you got yours from as well so I can compare. Thanks a bunch.


Here you go:

Bestfull Window Tracery FZCO
Atli Xu, Sales Manager: 050-886-8269
Web: xycurtain.com
Email: [email protected]
Add: FBD02
Dragon Mart
P.O. Box 299096 Dubai UAE

BTW - I had a total approximate window width of 331 inches and a height of 90 inches.

Good luck!!


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. I have similar blinds in my current apartment also purchased from Dragon Mart. I forgot the name of the store but I think it's the same one. I'll check it out this weekend.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

You gave your measurements in inches??? They don't understand anything but meters and centimeters. I'm still trying to get used to that :-/


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I got mine from ikea. They have nice ones however you need to make sure they're the correct size. You can also try Dragon Mart - they will customize it for you.


----------

